# R15 Install question



## arial (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying the R15, I have read about it, and while a lot of people tend to prefer the R10 I don't have a landbased line and don't want to get one just for the setup (I'm also moved to a new city and don't know anyone with a phone line). I currently have 2 D10-200 receivers that came with my DirecTV setup. I want to replace the R15 with one of those. Now my question is. Will I need anything else to install the R15, IE extra lines hooked up to my dish ect...? Or can I just disconnect it and hookup the R15 in it's place, call DTV activate the R15 and disactivate the D10-200? Thanks for your help.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You can replace the D10 with an R15 and use only one satellite connection, however you will not have the availability of the second tuner, which means you will not be able to watch & record different shows at the same time, or to record two shows at the same time.
-
You will have all other functions, including the 90 minute live tv buffer, ability to pause live tv, ability to record a single program at a time, etc.
-
You can add the second line at any time you want. It will require a a separate line to your dish, as a minimum. Depending on which dish you have, you might have to add a multiswitch in order to add another line. If you have an oval 3-LNB dish, you have enough connections available. If you have a round dish, then you will also need a multiswitch in order to add another coax.
-
You canNOT use splitters in order to get a feed to the second input. Neither input will work properly if you do that.
-
Carl


----------



## arial (Jan 6, 2006)

Will these work?

procura.com/jvi35dtv34mini.html

OR procura.com/pet10-6025.html

I cant post urls yet.

I'm new to the whole DTV thing.


----------



## fancydancy (Nov 29, 2005)

Both satellite lines would have to go into the multiswitch, then two lines would feed the R15 and 1 to the D10.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you are using a round dish that has only two coax connections, then the multiswitches you refer to should work. As was noted, run both lines from the dish into the multiswitch satellite inputs, then run lines from the outputs to your receiver and dvr.
-
If you are using an oval dish with 3 LNBs, there are already 4 connectors available on it, so you would not need a separate multiswitch. However, if you do add a multiswitch, then you need one that has 4 inputs, and you need to run all 4 lines from the dish into the multiswitch.
-
Carl


----------



## 1sat4me (Feb 2, 2006)

carl6 said:


> If you are using a round dish that has only two coax connections, then the multiswitches you refer to should work. As was noted, run both lines from the dish into the multiswitch satellite inputs, then run lines from the outputs to your receiver and dvr.
> -
> If you are using an oval dish with 3 LNBs, there are already 4 connectors available on it, so you would not need a separate multiswitch. However, if you do add a multiswitch, then you need one that has 4 inputs, and you need to run all 4 lines from the dish into the multiswitch.
> -
> Carl


Ok after dealing with the typical rude and ignorant D* rep, I got my programming back. I upgraded myself to an R15 from a D10. My question is I want to have two sat in signals. I just don't know which coax to connect to on the LNB. I have a 3 LNB dish. I think I saw 3 coax plugs on it. The first one to the left is used to provide sat 1 input. Which one do I use for Sat 2 input (the next one over?) so I can watch and record 2 programs at once?


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

It doesn't matter which connector on the LNB. They all work the same.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

The triple LNB dish has a built in multiswitch and should have 4 cable runs coming out of it. All 4 work the same.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, if you start the R15 with only one line from the dish connected, and later add the second line, you have to do a reset (push the red button) or power cycle, in order for it to identify the second line is connected.

Carl


----------



## 1sat4me (Feb 2, 2006)

Everything works great without a hitch. Thanks davidrumm, wolffpack, and carl6.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

That's the best you can ask for!!!

So...location: Europe? Care to expand on that?


----------

